# Insta cart Who is delivering for them ?



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My market near detroit mi .
Slammed 1 after the other offers . Today i did 7 offers and i picked and choose the orders I Have the total time down to about 38 minutes per order .
Every order is averaging 17 each here . Total average drive is about 3 miles to the grocery store and 2 miles drop off . 
I Heard a lot of bad things about IC and I actually like it . Sure beats grinding my car to the ground doing lyft and uber . I will push that shopping cart looking at those pretty ladies earning bucks .


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I still do it from time to time. My market went on demand only so some days my phone goes off nonstop. Makes it easy to hold out for the right batch.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I still do it from time to time. My market went on demand only so some days my phone goes off nonstop. Makes it easy to hold out for the right batch.


Unfortunately, I had nothing but issues when trying to d/l the app. Could get it on my phone mind you, but for whatever reason, wouldn't let me get past registration. Whenever I'd call CS, they were completely useless(kinda like Uber/Lyft), must be owned by the same people.  I'd be willing to try again, but if I have any issues like in the past, I'll probably skip it again.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Unfortunately, I had nothing but issues when trying to d/l the app. Could get it on my phone mind you, but for whatever reason, wouldn't let me get past registration. Whenever I'd call CS, they were completely useless(kinda like Uber/Lyft), must be owned by the same people. :smiles: I'd be willing to try again, but if I have any issues like in the past, I'll probably skip it again.


Their customer service is awful. They hire rejects from Uber &#128518;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You're using Fetch Reward and Receipt Hog for receipts right?

If u need a refer code for Fetch mine is VAKEJ. I've barely done IC and already have enough for a lot least a $5 Amazon gift card. Haven't been on Ic much lately though it's hard to find good offers. I'll see one every now and then but they get snatched up in half a second


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone have an insta cart referral code I can use?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Is IC like DD shop and deliver? Do you have to pick the stuff yourself or is it ready and bagged for you?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Is IC like DD shop and deliver? Do you have to pick the stuff yourself or is it ready and bagged for you?


Both. You can do shopping only. You can do delivery only. Or you can do both the shopping and delivery, which is what most people do.

To be an in-store shopper you have to apply for that job specifically.

Delivery only doesn't pay very well.

Which leave us with doing both the shopping and delivery.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Both. You can do shopping only. You can do delivery only. Or you can do both the shopping and delivery, which is what most people do.
> 
> To be an in-store shopper you have to apply for that job specifically.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Honestly I don't like DD shop and deliver since the stores aren't directly partnered with DD therefore inventory isn't synced, I only accept DD shop and deliver only if it's 3 items or less, $10+ and less than a mile, I assume IC is partnered with the stores therefore inventory is up to date, it's such a hassle when there are items that are not available or when the stores don't sell certain items at all.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Thanks! Honestly I don't like DD shop and deliver since the stores aren't directly partnered with DD therefore inventory isn't synced, I only accept DD shop and deliver only if it's 3 items or less, $10+ and less than a mile, I assume IC is partnered with the stores therefore inventory is up to date, it's such a hassle when there are items that are not available or when the stores don't sell certain items at all.


The integration between the IC app and the store inventory is okay. But far from what it could and should be. Some stores are better than others. You get ongoing training in the app which teaches you, among other things, how to make good substitutes for out of stock items. It is a huge part of working IC.

 IC is probably the most physically demanding of the gig-economy jobs. Amazon Flex running a close second.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Two questions about IC:

1) Can you cherry pick gigs? If, for instance, I only wanted to do Costco, could I turn down Walmart and the others? Or is there a way I could tweak the settings so that only Costco was offered to me?

2) I read somewhere that someone said the vast majority of the good gigs were offered from 6:50am to 6:59am. Is that true?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

All depends on the market. my market is shop and deliver. there is no just shopping or just delivering. it everything all in one...was ok till we got to many shoppers and didn't let the shit orders grow...now they take everything and the offers arent even staying on the board.....and all shit offers....and it slowed way down


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I have considered doing Instacart for mornings but my biggest issue with them is you can't start super early. I'd love to start at like 5am or 6am. The way they set it up, they want to send someone in during a morning rush and literally want to tie up my entire morning food delivery window for BS grocery deliveries. No thanks.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> You're using Fetch Reward and Receipt Hog for receipts right?
> 
> If u need a refer code for Fetch mine is VAKEJ. I've barely done IC and already have enough for a lot least a $5 Amazon gift card. Haven't been on Ic much lately though it's hard to find good offers. I'll see one every now and then but they get snatched up in half a second


Don’t forget Ibotta, I’ve made over $1500 scanning receipts w that app.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my credit card and lanyard in the mail today. I live in the Los Angeles area, actually San Fernando Valley. But I was thinking what applies to services like Postmates would apply to Instacart meaning that most of the activity is on the Westside of Los Angeles.

What hours work for most of you? I'm guessing mid-day? How about at night? Early morning? Weekends?

Thanks


----------

